# FS: 55G tank



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

55 Gallon Tank with stand. Comes with everything you need Fish included or not, up to you). Buyer must pick up. Best offer by June 18 WILL be accepted, must sell.
Email: [email protected]
Call: 604-374-1340


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U need to post a price and if u post a pic of the tank will help u sell it faster


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll start at $200. But please, make an offer, no matter how low. as the ad says, highest offer as of June 18 will take it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

DO you have any pictures, might help sell better if we can see what were bidding on Also where will it need picked up at? thanks


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi all. Will get pics up tonight. Yes, top bidder gets it, Eternity302 right now. I have it on CL and a couple other spots too. Must be picked up at 6th & 6th area in new west


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

sbiamonte said:


> Hi all. Will get pics up tonight. Yes, top bidder gets it, Eternity302 right now. I have it on CL and a couple other spots too. Must be picked up at 6th & 6th area in new west


thats really close to where I live...lol

Anyways, I think bidding system is not allowed here, but since you posted a price, its safe to say that you meant "$200 or best offer" 

Good luck on the sale.
FREE BumP


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

*aquarium pics*

Sorry I'm late getting these up!!! Enjoy


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i like the gravel, let me know if u dont sell the gravel


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

You selling the fish??
Those some huge pictus???


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, the fish gotta go too. I love my big pictus, they were among the first in the tank.
The other excellent fish in the tank are my severums, and the two knife fish


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

So for clarification $200 (or top bid) is all inclusive with the fish too?? You mentioned it was up to the buyer but was there a dollar figure to be attached on top?


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

Depends if I like you 
Really, the easier you make it for me, the more willing I`ll be to just throw in the fish. If someone were to offer me the 200 today and come pick it up this afternoon or evening, I`d be happy to let it all go. If I have to wait for weeks for the buyer to arrange pick up, I`ll likely sell the fish while I wait.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That one helluva deal!!...wish I'd known that yesterday woulda took it in a hearbeat. Thought it was going to best offer on the 18th , now I don't have the $200 to spare  lol I'm sure you won't have any problems gettin $200 out of it in the next few days


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Main issue for me is how to transport this~


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

That's what I find I have been having issues with. I actually sold it on CL a couple diff. times, only to have the buyer then say "can you deliver it?" I'm sure you can find a friend or family member with a truck, suv, or van. 
But thanks for bringing this up - if you cannot transport, please DO NOT make an offer. Its unfair to me and serious buyers


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mind we ask what type of filter it is?


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not sure. I should have kept the box, but I didn't. I don't think it's top of the line or anything, but it seems to work well.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check your PM, got a few questions! I wuz going for a 75G, but this seem like a pretty good deal! =)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

** OOPS scratched that didn't see eternity was wanting it**


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

is this still availabe??


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a sale pending, he should get back to me today. But make an offer in case he flakes


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im going to sleep on it & see if I have enough room first..let cha know tomorrow. 
thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

how much u sell tailgate fish call me at 604 218 5076


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

how much for tailgate fish call me at 604 218 5076


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

what is tailgate fish?


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi All!!!
The tank is now sold!!! Please feel free to email me reasonable offers if you have interest in any of the fish.
Thank you!!!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tank, stand and accessories. 

Does anyone need the gravel?? I think Claudia was interested earlier??? Just PM if interested..


----------



## sbiamonte (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like my buyer is flaking out. I'd love to see this out the door tomorrow morning.
Call 604-374-1340 to set it up.
Pick up at 6th & 6th area in New West


----------

